# PC Zwangskontrollen ?

## artbody

Unglaubliche Dinge spielen sich am Rande des Klimagipfels ab. Auf dem IT-Gipfel in Stuttgart sollen einschneidende Maßnahmen verabschiedet werden.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.infokriegernews.de/wordpress/2009/12/08/pc-zwangskontrollen/
> 
> Hier erst einmal Danke an Chris, der mich in einem Kommentar auf diesen Wahnsinn aufmerksam gemacht hat. Irgendwie gibt es nur noch “GIPFEL”.
> ...

 

http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_5641969.html

http://computer.t-online.de/bundesregierung-plant-pflicht-virenschutz-und-beratungsstelle-fuer-virenbefall/id_20814882/index

http://www.welt.de/webwelt/article5462722/Bundesregierung-plant-Pflicht-Virenschutz-fuer-alle.html

----------

## Necoro

"OK, diese Botnet-Sache ist doch noch lustiger als angenommen. Andy hat gerade mit eco telefoniert, und die Sachlage stellt sich wie folgt dar: Ein Mitarbeiter des eco hat ohne Absprache das interne Brainstorming-Papier an die dpa geschickt, wo alles mögliche drinstand. Das ist den eco-Leuten jetzt auch echt peinlich, weil sie weder Sperren, noch Remote-Zugriffe noch Sanktionen wollen." Quelle: http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=b5e0747e

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na hat sich denn noch keiner Gedanken gemacht, wie die glauben, den Bundestrojaner auf meinen Computer bekommen zu wollen?

----------

## Max Steel

Ganz einfach Klaus

Du lädst dir eine unscheinbare Datei mit dem Namen "[INFO: BUNDESTROJANER ONBOARD] - Klaus Lage - 1000 mal berührt.mpeg.exe" herunter und wenn du sie in deinen mplayer lädst installiert sich das Teufelszeug und du hörst "Klaus Lage" "1000 mal berührt" singen.

Währenddessen beißt sich der Virus bei dir die Zähne aus und löscht sich aus Frust, da er es hier mit einem Linux-System zu tun hat, ganz schnell wieder.

Naja, die .mpeg.exe bist du los, aber beim nächsten runterladen bekommst du die saubere Datei.

"Bringt nichts", werden die Trott... äääh entschuldigung sogenannten "Politiker" sagen (müssen). "Egal!" schrein se hinterher.

Edith:

PS: Der Link zur Datei ist natürlich ganz unscheinbar "Klaus Lage - 1000 mal berührt.mpeg - [Bundestrojaner onboard laut Gesetz §xxxxb SED/NSDAP]"

Naja... oder so ähnlich.

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Quote:*   

> Ganz einfach Klaus
> 
> Du lädst dir eine unscheinbare Datei mit dem Namen "[INFO: BUNDESTROJANER ONBOARD] 

  So wird das aber nicht funktionieren, denn bei dieser Methode müsste ja der gute Klaus aktiv werden - d.h. die Chance dass ihr "Angriff" funktioniert, ist 50:50.

Es wird eher so funktionieren, dass der gute Klaus ganz gezielt ausgesucht (Verdachtsmoment) wird und sein Provider per Gesetzt dazu gezwungen wird ihm bei der Anmeldung etwas unterzuschieben. Und es soll niemand sagen, dass so etwas unter Linux / UNIX nicht funktioniert und nur die "blöden" Win-User betroffen sind. Es funktioniert, bei weitem nicht so einfach wie unter Win, aber ich bin absolut davon überzeugt, dass es funkioniert. 

Ich hatte mir mal ein Python-Script runtergeladen (ähnlich gmrun), den tar entpackt und das Script in meinem /home gestartet. Und nach einem Mausklick hatte ich eine root-shell. Ich musste dabei nichts installieren.

Mögen die Politiker und Beamte blind sein, die Programme die sie dem Klaus unterschieben sind von Profis geschrieben.

EDIT: und das passt dazu: http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2009/15056.html

Jean-Paul

----------

## artbody

Wenn da so ein Hirnsafti und ein paar Reichsbirnen ein Gesetz ala "ohne antikvirenschaeuble-ms.exe bekommt keiner Zugang.." verabschieden..?

freut sich nicht nur M$

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na irgendwie schon lustig, wie sich da unsere Politikerdarsteller und die Mikrosofties zusammen finden.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hihi..

das hat für mich lediglich nur Unterhaltungswert. Man sollte sich nicht von solchen Blog Einträgen immer gleich in Aufregung versetzen lassen. Wenn es hier eine Pflicht gibt, dann ist das ganz bestimmt in erster Linie für Windows Systeme der Fall und dem Stimme ich auch zu. Was Linux Systeme angeht, ist auch hier ein Virenschutz sinnvoll.

Allerdings liegt es dann auch beim Admin wie dieser Schutz für die Netzwerke umgesetzt wird. Was mich allerdings mehr stört ist das dann auch eine art "Volkszählung" einsetzen könnte die jedes Gerät erfassen soll (Wir könnten später ja GEZ verlangen ;). Nichts desto trotz sehe ich einen großen Nachhol-Bedarf in Sachen Sicherheit beim Home-User. Darum bitte nicht mehr (nur) von Anti-Viren-System sprechen oder Firewalls. Sondern (mehr) den Umgang mit den Programmen, Browser-Plugins, Rootkits, Driven-By-Trojanern (die sich oft auch ohne Probleme auf Linux-System einnisten!), Programme aktuallisieren (Flash + PDF-Reader, Online-Spiele) usw.

Was es mit Prüfsummen auf sich hat und dies bitte auch für Videos und Bilder... aber auch mit Sicheren Passwörtern und einen vorsichtigen Umgang mit den eigenen Daten.

Bei dieser Aktion und diesem Aufschrei darf man dessen Ziel nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Es ist ja in erster Linie nicht Gedacht um Benutzer alternativer Betriebssystem zu zwingen einen Schutz zu installieren oder gar Windows zu verwenden. Sondern zu verhindern das man recht schnell hunderte von Botrechnern zusammen kratzen kann.

Noch schreibt uns das Land nicht vor den einheitlichen NID-Elster-Bundesmail-Gesundheits-BundesTrojaner-Manager zu installieren. :) Vom BSI selber habe ich bisher eher einen Seriösen eindruck bekommen und nicht den das sie an meine Daten wollen so wie Google + Co.

 *artbody wrote:*   

> Wenn da so ein Hirnsafti und ein paar Reichsbirnen ein Gesetz ala "ohne antikvirenschaeuble-ms.exe bekommt keiner Zugang.." verabschieden..? 

 

Das kann man nicht kontrollieren. Beispiel: Router. Jeder Router müsste Prüfen ob die Pakete von einem Rechner stammen der einen Virenschutz aktiviert hat. Das ist aber Schwachsinn weil auch zu aufwendig das zu Implementieren. De facto wird das so nicht kommen.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Na hat sich denn noch keiner Gedanken gemacht, wie die glauben, den Bundestrojaner auf meinen Computer bekommen zu wollen?

 

Wenn man will, kann man alles ist immer eine Frage des Aufwandes (leider). Notfalls gewinnst du einen Router bei XY, oder man tauscht die Hardware aus, die du bekommst, wenn du du dir einen Rechner bestellst und der noch bei der Post rumliegt :) Der Bundestrojaner müsste ja nicht unbedingt auf deinem Linux-System installiert sein. Auf deinem Handy oder deiner Telefonanlage oder deinem GPS-System im auto, reicht ja schon vollkommen aus um sich erst mal einen Überblick zu verschaffen. Aber meist sind auch die Systeme von Bekannten, Freunden oder am Arbeitsplatz leichter zu infiltrieren.

----------

## fangorn

Gebt euch da keinen Illusionen hin. Wenn ein Profi in euren Rechner rein will, dann kommt er früher oder später auch rein. Gleichgültig, welches Betriebssystem ihr verwendet und wie ihr euer System einstellt! Alles nur eine Frage des Aufwands. 

Das einzige was das verhindern kann ist eine 24/7 Überwachung des Rechners durch einen Sicherheitsspezialisten und eine sofortige Sperrung jeden Zugriffs verdächtiger Quellen über das Netzwerk. 

Die Frage die sich stellt ist: Haben die Behörden jemanden unter Vertrag, den man einen Profi nennen kann? Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen, der für BAT-irgendwas ackern würde  :Twisted Evil: 

Es wurden multiple Angriffvektoren auf einschlägigen Seiten diskutiert. Dass die Behörden keinen einzigen davon je erwähnt haben kann mehrere Gründe haben.

1. Sie täuschen die Öffentlichkeit über ihre Möglichkeiten

2. Sie haben niemanden, der auch nur ein Wort von dem verstanden hat, was dort diskutiert wurde

3. vorhandene Kompetenz scheitert an vorgesetzten Kompetenzsimulanten

4. Alles nur Nebelkerzen, die die Panik im Volk hochhalten sollen

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, du hast es selbst gesagt, Profi. Unsere Politikerdarsteller sind aber erst mal absolute Dilettanten.  Und dann, pauschal und verdachtsunhabhängig 40 Millionen Computer permanent überwachen? Mit den ganzen Datenübertragungen usw.... In der DDR konnte man ja noch jeden Brief, der aus dem Westen kam, lesen, aber um das zu realisieren bräuchte man doch für jeden Rechner einen Profi.

Und außerdem, diejenigen, um die es eigentlich geht, also die Terroristen, die wissen schon, wie sie das verhindern. Wenn geht es dabei doch nur um die "Rechteinhaber".

Na fang schon mal an auszurechnen, was das flächendeckend kostet.

----------

## Knieper

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> In der DDR konnte man ja noch jeden Brief, der aus dem Westen kam, lesen

 

http://www.metropol-verlag.de/_ftp/forschepoth_zfg_5_2009.pdf

Außerdem geht es hier nicht um Überwachung per Bundestrojaner und das Eindringen in individuelle Rechner, sondern um das Erkennen von bestimmten Verhaltensmustern (zB. IP<->Botnetz).

----------

## think4urs11

diverses in den Forenkindergarten ausgelagert.

----------

## Max Steel

Über Sinn oder Unsinn kann man nicht so ganz entscheiden ohne es gesehen zu haben.

Das Erkennen bestimmter Verhaltensmuster... naja ich persönlich surfe bereits seit ein paar Monaten immer die gleichen Addressen an.

Das könnte auch ein PC<->Botnetz gehabe sein.

Das ganze zu differenzieren ist sehr schwer bis fast unmöglich.

Das was allen dabei aufstößt ist nicht diese PC<->Botnetz rausfinden wollen. Aber wie so oft könnten dabei auch andere Sachen ans Tageslicht kommen die der einzelne lieber geheimhalten wollte, bzw. nicht will das das ScriptX rausfindet und theoretisch an PersonY weitergibt, weil es auffällt.

Also zum Beispiel, PersonZ schaut gerne mal so kleine Homepages an auf denen gewisse Dienste angeboten werden.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> In der DDR konnte man ja noch jeden Brief, der aus dem Westen kam, lesen, aber um das zu realisieren bräuchte man doch für jeden Rechner einen Profi.

 

Ich halte es durchaus für möglich. Nicht unbedingt das Überwachen der einzelnen Computern und deren Inhalt. Aber wenn man die Mobiltelefone, den Schriftverkehr, die passiven als auch aktiven Inhalte von einem im Internet, dazu die getätigten Transaktionen auf dem Bankkonto des Bürgers, ja dann hat man schon eine ganze Menge... ich denke das ist sogar genug Information um genug über eine Person zu wissen um sich ein bild zu machen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   In der DDR konnte man ja noch jeden Brief, der aus dem Westen kam, lesen, aber um das zu realisieren bräuchte man doch für jeden Rechner einen Profi. 
> 
> Ich halte es durchaus für möglich. Nicht unbedingt das Überwachen der einzelnen Computern und deren Inhalt. Aber wenn man die Mobiltelefone, den Schriftverkehr, die passiven als auch aktiven Inhalte von einem im Internet, dazu die getätigten Transaktionen auf dem Bankkonto des Bürgers, ja dann hat man schon eine ganze Menge... ich denke das ist sogar genug Information um genug über eine Person zu wissen um sich ein bild zu machen.

 

Nur wer wertet diese Informationen aus? Die Menge an Daten, die gespeichert werden ist doch inzwischen so groß, dass man für jede Person eine andere braucht, die sie überwacht. Also die eine Hälfte der Bevölkerung üerwacht die andere und umgekehrt. Das wird nicht funktionieren, mehr als 1% der Bevölkerung kann man dafür nicht abstellen.

Wir sind doch alle Terroristen. Sagen die Politiker doch. Und Terroristen sollen jetzt nach sich selber fahnden? Vielleicht sollte man die Politiker mal in psychiatrische Behandlung schicken.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Nur wer wertet diese Informationen aus?

 

Früher oder später werden sich staatliche und/oder gar privatwirtschaftliche Crawler durch diese Datenberge wühlen - das ist schlicht nicht zu verhindern (außer durch das nicht enstehen lassen dieser Berge im Vorfeld), ähnlich wie die Evolution immer einen Weg findet finden auch Daten immer ihren Weg ans Licht.

Und man komme mir nicht mit Löschvorschriften - irgendein Backuptape geht sicherlich verloren.

Dann hängt z.B. die eigene Kreditwürdigkeit nicht mehr nur von der Wohnadresse sondern auch vom Freundeskreis in Facebook ab, die Krankenkassenprämie korreliert mit der youporn-Nutzung wg. des höheren Tennisarmrisikos, der/die Lebensabschnittsgefährt(e/in) bekommen Tagesübersichten über den Aufenthaltsort, wer mit Headhuntern telefoniert wird plötzlich vom Chef komisch angekuckt, der Argevermittler beschließt anhand deines Bewegungsprofiles das du sehr wohl in der Lage bist trotz deiner Behinderung einer Vollzeitbeschäftigung nachzugehen, ....

Was automatisiert heute geht zeigt Google (und die zeigen nicht alles was sie können/tun) - in 5 Jahren geht das ggf. schon unter einem etwas größeren Schreibtisch.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Wie bekommt man ein Programm auf einen Rechner, egal welches Betriebssystem dort läuft, und läßt es automatisch starten?

ganz einfach: Indem ein Router, über den eine ganz normale Anfrage läuft, jedes Paket "leicht" verändert und ein paar bytes hinzufügt. Die Prüfsummen werden aktualisiert, und der Zielrechner setzt alles brav zusammen. (Oh wunder des OSI-Modells...) Das neben der gerade abgefragten Webseite auch eine ausfühbare Bundes-trojaner-exe zusammengeklebt und gestartet wurde, findet keine Firewall der Erde raus. Und der User erst recht nicht.

Bei Gelegenheit suche ich mal nach dem Artikel, in dem das Verfahren beschrieben steht. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind Router, die das können, bereits seit 2006 an allen wichtigen Knotenpunkten im Einsatz. (könnte aber auch 2007 sein.)

----------

## Necoro

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Das neben der gerade abgefragten Webseite auch eine ausfühbare Bundes-trojaner-exe zusammengeklebt und gestartet wurde, findet keine Firewall der Erde raus.

 

Zusammengesetzt vllt ... aber wie um alles in der Welt sollte er das starten?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Edith wollte was sagen, war aber zu langsam:

Hrmpf... Ich finde den Artikel nicht auf die Schnelle, aber hier ist eine Diskussion (mit Beschreibung der technik) dazu: 

Staats-Hacking: Das Durchführungs-Konzept

 *Auszug aus dem Post wrote:*   

> (...) Am Austauschknoten oder ISP wird der Datenstrom der Zielperson inklusive Metadaten z. B. der User Agent vom Webbrowser gescannt. Über dieses Verfahren kann festgestellt werden, welches Programm und häufig auch welche Programm-Version eingesetzt wird. Die P-Series Engine lauert jetzt auf ein Internet-Programm des Users, das eine Sicherheitslücke aufweist und für das im Einschleusungs-System Schädlinge auf Abruf bereitstehen.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Nun werden die Inhalte der TCP-IP Pakete am Austauschknoten einfach durch den Staats-Trojaner ersetzt, der Header bleibt unangetastet. Es ist selbstverständlich, dass diese Pakete an jeder Firewall auch Router mit NAT etc. vorbeikommen, von SW-Firewalls ganz zu schweigen, da diese Antwort-Pakete ja vom User bzw Software angefordert wurden und z. b. der NAT-Router genau auf diese Antwort-Pakete zur Port-Umsetzung wartet.
> ...

 

...hmmm...  "emerge --unmerge chromium" ? 

...

(sorry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen!  :Wink: )

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Yamakuzure,

B.u.n.d.e.s.t.r.o.j.a.n.e.r

das klingt sehr Interessant und Theoretisch würde es auch klappen jemandem auf diese Weise einen Code unterzujubeln.  Allerdings halte ich es für unmöglich diesen Code "Zusamen zu setzen + Auszuführen" wenn man keinen laufenden Prozess hat der sich darum kümmert. Und weil es in diesem Bereich andere Möglichkeiten gibt halte ich diese Methode für unverwendbar. Auch ist es so viel zu Riskant entdeckt zu werden, weil man viel zu schnell aufdecken könnte das da etwas im Hintergrund passiert was nicht soll.

Hat man genaue Größen der nachgefragten Daten auf dem Server und beobachtet den "Nackten" Datenstrom. Dann findet man sehr leicht heraus das da etwas nicht stimmt wenn etwas hinzugefügt wurde . Auch würde, sofern ein Proxy diese "einmaligen" Pakete puffert das ganze sofort auffliegen.

(Also ich bin kein Experte auf dem Gebiet, aber das sind so die "Vermutungen" die ich hege..)

Nebenbei muss eine Programm die Paket-Anhängsel herausfiltern und abtrennen bevor die Daten an die Anwendung (Webbrowser etc..) weitergegeben werden. Wenn z.B. mitten im HTML-Code Binärdaten auftauchen kommt es sonst zu einem Parsingfehler oder ähnlichem.

Aber ich halte solche Methoden nicht für "gebrauchs freundlich". Wenn man Daten unerkannt übertragen möchte versteckt man sie Verschlüsselt da wo sie keiner vermutet und nicht auffallen. Im Webseiten-Traffic (z.B. als Werbung getarnt) und dessen Bildern, Video-Audiodaten, oder wenn es noch geheimer sein darf im Padding vom Netzwerkprotokoll oder in den Sequenznummern von Paketen.. aber das kann sehr lange dauern. Aber auch das ist witzlos wenn es viel einfacher geht: eine Youtube-Fisch-Seite erstellen, ein Video manipulieren (Flash- oder Codec-Exploit) dann unter eine Fremden Identität (z.b. bester Feund, Verwandter) via Instant-Messenger, SMS, Irgend ein anderer Chat, oder per gefälschter Postkarte diesen Link zukommen lassen.

 *Quote:*   

> Nur wer wertet diese Informationen aus? Die Menge an Daten, die gespeichert werden ist doch inzwischen so groß, dass man für jede Person eine andere braucht, die sie überwacht.

 

Das traue ich einem weiterentwickelten Data-Mining Programm zu. Also ich geb zu ich habe ein solches komplexes Programm noch nicht gesehen. Halte es aber nicht für unmöglich, mit Genetischen Algorithmen also Evolutionärer Algorithmen Programme zu schreiben die selbständig im Informationsfluss nach Auffälligkeiten suchen. Nicht so wie dieses klische mit dem "Telefon automatisch mitschneiden wenn ein bestimmter Begriff fällt.", sondern eher so: Vergleiche X-Tausend Identitäten von unterschiedlichen Plattformen. Verknüpfe sie miteinander nach Wortschatz, Floskeln, Freundes-Freunde, Aufenthaltsort. verwendeten Email-Adressen Hobbys, Online-Zeiten etc..

Allein das reicht aus um einen Großteil der Bürger mit eine oder mehrere Online-Identitäten, Handynummer, E-Mail-Adressen usw. in Verbindung zu bringen. Querverbindungen zu ziehen ist das nicht mehr schwer. Persönlichkeitsprofile erstellen sich dann auch von ganz alleine. Du hast vielleicht schon mal so einen Professionellen Test gemacht, wo man Fragen beantwortet, wie Teamfähigkeit, Lieblingsfarbe usw.. ich behaupte das man viele sehr pers. Dinge am Verhalten, ganz legal durch ein Beobachten herausfinden kann. Und schwups kann es passieren das jemand wild fremdes, einen viel besser kennt (stärken und schwächen usw..) als man sich selber. Ich behaupte das man das erste mal nach einem solchen Test immer überrascht ist und Dinge erkennt die einem selbst nicht so bewusst waren.

Leider traue ich vielen dieser Unternehmen zu solche Daten zu behalten und zu verkaufen, besonders denen die "nichts Kosten" und die das dann umsonst anbieten. Das ist für solche Unternehmen ein gefundenes fressen, wenn ich z.B. einen solchen Test gemacht habe und eine Bank/Arbeitgeber bittet um eine Einschätzung des Wesens für einen sehr nahen Verwandten.. Geschwister, Kinder usw. Aber da man ja das Internet hat mit seinen vielen Möglichkeiten des Sozial-Engineerings, oder dem einfachen legalen "Crawlen" der Blogs und anderen VZ... ist es ein gefundenes Fressen solche Dinge zu erstellen.

OT-Mobilfunkdaten

In der Technologie Review war vor einigen Monaten ein Bericht über ein Versuch/Studie, welche Informationen man aus Bewegungsdaten des Mobilfunknetzes und aller Benutzer-Handys in eine Klein?-Stadt in den USA gewinnen kann, wenn man diese nur Passiv mitschneidet. Abgesehen von Profilen wie "Wer wohnt wo und geht wo Einkaufen", konnte man schon Prognosen erstellen wie.. jemand der viel verdient kauft in der Regel da und da und hat diese und jene Freizeit-Aktivitäten. Aber eben auch, konnte man von solchen (Bewegungs-)Daten Statistische-Thesen aufstellen wie: Es waren so und so viele hundert Einwohner in diesem und jenem Geschäft und es macht wohl an einem Bestimmten Tag sehr viel mehr Umsatz weil der Ansturm recht hoch war.

Für die Werbung erheben sich hier ganz neue Möglichkeiten. Weil man anhand der Wohnorte und den Grundstückspreises wohl auch Rückschlüsse auf den Käufer schließen kann.. und so unabhängig ganz individuelle Marktanalysen erstellen kannst usw.. wie gesagt es fehlen nur noch die Techniken. Auch bin ich mir nicht sicher in wie weit die "ID" eines Handys sich für Dritte, also nicht vom Provider selbst zuordnen lässt (ich dachte immer das arbeitet mit Verschlüsselung...), könnte man sowas ganz unabhängig und legal mitlauschen... und solche Daten selber erstellen.

Der Datenschutz ist in diesem Bereich leider noch nicht schnell genug voran geschritten. Aber auch die "Seiten" die solche Informationen  verwerten Könnten, schätze ich (noch!) nicht so ein, das es aktuell eine Bedrohung der Privatsphäre ist.

OT-Die-Zweite-Vorratsdatenspeicherung und Co

Vielleicht kramen wir nochmal die Threads dazu hoch, zumal die Gesetze scheinbar Verändert (zum guten?) wurden, bzw. sich Herr Köhler ja weigerte die Vorratsdatenspeicherung zu unterzeichnen. Habt ihr das in den letzten Tagen beobachtet und könnt mich kurz und knapp auf den Aktuellen stand bringen? Bzw. was haltet ihr davon?

----------

## Knieper

http://www.netzpolitik.org/2009/botnets-internetanbieter-und-politik-auf-sanften-sohlen-zu-neuen-nationalen-strukturen-der-internet-regulierung/

----------

## slick

Naja ... ich versuch mir das immer bildlich vorzustellen:

Ein schöner Vergleich ist hier Auto (Rechner) und Autobahn (Internet). Wenn jemand mein Auto entwendet und damit auf der Autobahn absichtlich einen Unfall verursacht, kann es dafür verschiedene Gründe geben.

1) ich habe den Schlüssel stecken lassen, das Fenster offen und hab das Auto auf einem gut besuchten öffentlichen Platz stehen lassen, (aus purer Unwissenheit das jetzt andere mein Auto stehlen könnte oder falsches Vertrauen in die Gesellschaft)

2) es wurde mir einfach mit Gewalt abgenommen (z.B. aufgebrochenes Schloss (vermutlich durch zu simples Schloss))

3) ich hab mein Auto sicher in der Garage verwahrt, spezielle Sicherheitsschlösser eingebaut, aber trotzdem hat sich jemand mit entsprechendem guten Know-How Nachschlüssel angefertigt

Egal wie es lief: Mein Auto ist weg und ggf. habe ich noch Kosten wenn man mir nachweisen kann ich habe mein Auto (freiwillig) jemand überlassen habe (indem ich den Schlüssel stecken lies).

Was wird da dagegen getan? Es gibt gelegentlich Verkehrskontrollen und ein nicht abgeschlossen abgestelltes Fahrzeug wird abgeschleppt um Mißbrauch zu verhindern. Jeder, dem das Auto mal gestohlen wurde, wird sich darüber freuen es bei der nächsten Polizeidienststelle wieder zu finden, statt es in Osteuropa zu vermuten.

Soweit sehe ich das erstmal analog zur Onlinewelt und kann solche "Kontrollen" (in gewissem Rahmen) begrüßen. Wie soll man sonst die Datenautobahn sicher bekommen und "Auto-Mißbrauch" verhindern?

ABER .. der entscheidende Unterschied: Ein Auto (auf der Autobahn) darf nur fahren wer einen Führerschein hat. Mit dem Erwerb desselben lernt er die Verkehrsregeln, das richtige Verhalten, das man ein Auto abschließt, ... . Wer dann dennoch einen Unfall hat, ist geistig oder körperlich nicht in der Lage das Auto zu bedienen, hat einen Fehler gemacht oder hatte einfach "Pech".

Einen Computer kann jeder Dau kaufen und ans Netz klemmen. Er hat keine Ahnung was er tut. Ihm ist es auch egal was sein "Auto" auf der Datenautobahn macht. Hauptsache seine MSN Nachrichten und E-Mails mit Wackelbildchen kommen schnell ans Ziel.

Also ist der Ansatz mit den Kontrollen zwar richtig, wenn man ihn mit einer Art verbindlichen Computerführerschein kombinieren würde, also ein Grundwissen im Umgang mit Autos vorraussetzt. Nur Kontrollen allein werden nicht viel helfen, es sei denn man kontrolliert sehr "paranoid" was eben die Privatsphäre stark angreifen würde.

Hier fällt mir auch wieder ein Spruch ein: "Ein Rootserver ist in den falschen Händen eine gefährliche Waffe". Durch heutige Breitbandzugänge wird ein Home-PC zum quasi Root-Server. Sollte es wirklich so sein das jeder Dau Zugang zu dieser möglichen Waffe haben?

(PS: vlt. was überspitzt dargestellt, aber ihr wißt was ich meine)Last edited by slick on Mon Dec 21, 2009 8:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Da gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht. Ich arbeite ja im Telefonsupport und erlebe jeden Tag, was sich da im Internet tummelt. So als Vergleich, du rufst ja auch nicht bei BMW an und sagst, geben sie mir jetzt mal durch, wie ich die Zylinderkopfdichtung wechsele. Auch wenn die Werbung uns das vermitteln wollte (bin ich schon drin?), ein PC ist nichts für Leute, die keine Ahnung haben.

Und jetzt kommen wir zum Problem: Politiker sind die Leute, die von Computern am allerwenigsten Ahnung haben. Das Internet ist für sie fremd und wird für sie immer fremd bleiben. Und vor Sachen, die man nicht kennt, vor denen hat man Angst. Deshalb soll da alles pauschal ohne Sinn und Verstand überwacht werden.

Kinderpornografie wird ja auch per Post verschickt. Wird deshalb jeder Brief gelesen, jedes Paket geöffnet? Abgesehen davon, scheint das Thema Kinderpornografie ja nicht mehr so aktuell zu sein. Es ist inzwischen bekannt, dass die SPD vor der Abstimmung darüber informiert worden ist, dass die Kipo Server zu über 90% in Amerika und Deutschland stehen, wo man ja Zugriff hat, um sie abzuschalten. Es ging niemals um Kipo.

An was merkt man, dass ein Politiker lügt? Er bewegt die Lippen.

----------

